# Boot Macintosh SE/30



## antoinehemard (15 Avril 2016)

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis l'heureux récent propriétaire d'un Macintosh SE/30 de 1991.
Je me suis équipé d'un clavier et d'une souris abd et de disquettes contenant le l'OS system7.1

Je banche le tout, et mets le mac sous tension, aucun son caractéristique de démarrage de mac..
mais un écran blanc avec le curseur de la souris en haut à gauche de l'écran !
Au déplacement de la souris, le curseur se déplace, mais rien de plus, je reste bloqué sur cet écran.

j'insère alors la disquette d'installation système, rien ne se passe.

J'ai donc ouvert le mac, il ne contient pas de disque dur..
Lors de l'insertion d'une disquette, elle fait quelque tours puis s'arrête (lecteur en panne ?)

Après investigation, je n'ai trouvé qu'une piste :
http://www.biwa.ne.jp/~shamada/fullmac/repairEng.html#NoSmileMac_NoBlinkFloppy
Problème de la puce SCSI.. l'absence de disque dur est peut être la cause ?

Est-il normal que le lecteur ne lise pas les disquettes ?
L'absence de disque dur peut il expliquer cette situation ?

Merci d'avance pour votre aide !


----------



## peyret (15 Avril 2016)

antoinehemard a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Je suis l'heureux récent propriétaire d'un Macintosh SE/30 de 1991.
> Je me suis équipé d'un clavier et d'une souris abd et de disquettes contenant le l'OS system7.1
> ...



Hummm... devrait avoir un DD de 40 ou 80 Mo ? enlevé ?
mais devrait démarrer avec le lecteur de disquettes si fonctionnel !
https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Macintosh_SE/30
Normalement il y a un point d'interrogation au démarrage s'il ne trouve pas le disque système......


----------



## antoinehemard (15 Avril 2016)

peyret a dit:


> Hummm... devrait avoir un DD de 40 ou 80 Mo ? enlevé ?
> mais devrait démarrer avec le lecteur de disquettes
> https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Macintosh_SE/30
> Normalement il y a un point d'interrogation au démarrage s'il ne trouve pas le disque système......



Je l'ai récupéré dans le grenier d'une boite qui fait de l'informatique, je pense que le disque a été enlevé pour garder les données confidentielles.

Le lecteur de disquette est du coup sans doute mort..

J'ai sous la main un Macintosh SE, je vais essayer de voir s'il contient un disque dur.. ou un lecteur de disquette 1.4mo (son/ses lecteur(s) sont normalement des lecteurs de 800ko...)


----------



## peyret (15 Avril 2016)

antoinehemard a dit:


> Je l'ai récupéré dans le grenier d'une boite qui fait de l'informatique, je pense que le disque a été enlevé pour garder les données confidentielles.
> 
> Le lecteur de disquette est du coup sans doute mort..
> 
> J'ai sous la main un Macintosh SE, je vais essayer de voir s'il contient un disque dur.. ou un lecteur de disquette 1.4mo (son/ses lecteur(s) sont normalement des lecteurs de 800ko...)


Il y a aussi la pile de la carte mère qui participe au démarrage.....


----------

